# South Park: The Fractured But Whole



## Cyberghost (Jun 16, 2015)

*cdn.akamai.steamstatic.com/steam/apps/488790/header.jpg?t=1473958968​
From the creators of South Park, Trey Parker and Matt Stone, comes South Park: The Fractured but Whole, a sequel to 2014's award-winning South Park: The Stick of Truth. Players will once again assume the role of the New Kid and join South Park favorites Stan, Kyle, Kenny and Cartman in a new hilarious and outrageous RPG adventure.

In South Park: The Fractured but Whole, players will delve into the crime-ridden underbelly of South Park with Coon and Friends. This dedicated group of crime fighters was formed by Eric Cartman whose superhero alter-ego, The Coon, is half man, half raccoon. As the New Kid, players will join Mysterion, Toolshed, Human Kite and a host of others to battle the forces of evil while Coon strives to make his team the most beloved superheroes in history.

Source: STEAM


----------



## Alok (Jun 16, 2015)

WOoow here comes the fun


----------



## warfreak (Jun 16, 2015)

Hope we will see the epic showdown between Mint-Berry-Crunch and Cthulu...shablagoo!!


----------



## Alok (Jun 16, 2015)

Now I'll focus on stick of truth, still not completed


----------



## Nerevarine (Jun 16, 2015)

South park : the fractured butt hole 

rofl


----------



## Alok (Jun 16, 2015)

Nerevarine said:


> South park : the fractured butt hole
> 
> rofl



how creative mind, you must be new kid of cartman


----------



## gameranand (Jun 16, 2015)

Weird and funny game. Never got the hold of it really, but yeah good game.


----------



## abhidev (Jun 16, 2015)

never watched south park or played the earlier game....will I enjoy playing this game?


----------



## Alok (Jun 16, 2015)

abhidev said:


> never watched south park or played the earlier game....will I enjoy playing this game?



What did you just said ?


----------



## Nerevarine (Jun 16, 2015)

abhidev said:


> never watched south park or played the earlier game....will I enjoy playing this game?



respect da autharitah !
anyway, if you havent watched you can stream it for free in kisscartoons.me


----------



## abhidev (Jun 17, 2015)

how many seasons are there in total?


----------



## Nerevarine (Jun 17, 2015)

18ish seasons, u should start from 7-8th season, read the wiki about the characters


----------



## Cyberghost (Jun 14, 2016)

​


----------



## Cyberghost (Sep 18, 2016)

Delayed to Q1 2017 

​


----------



## warfreak (Sep 19, 2016)

First game I pre-ordered and it gets delayed. FML.


----------



## Cyberghost (Jun 13, 2017)




----------



## Cyberghost (Jun 14, 2017)




----------



## Cyberghost (Aug 22, 2017)




----------



## Desmond (Aug 22, 2017)

Nerevarine said:


> South park : the fractured butt hole
> 
> rofl


Fun fact: The creators Matt Stone and Trey Parker wanted to name the game The Butthole of Time, but the publishers thought it would be too offensive, therefore they renamed the game to The Fractured But Whole.


----------



## Cyberghost (Oct 16, 2017)




----------



## Vigneshs87 (Oct 17, 2017)

The pricing for the gold edition on steam went up from ₹2,499 to ₹5,399. Don't  know what Ubisoft wants to pull out here but this is absolute BS. The game looks promising and has lot of content than its predecessor and can't wait to play, but Ubisoft's current pricing policy puts me on the edge to buy off this one.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Cyberghost (Oct 17, 2017)

Last chance to buy at ₹1787 (Gold Edition) 4 hrs remaining


----------



## Vigneshs87 (Oct 17, 2017)

Cyberghost said:


> Last chance to buy at ₹1787 (Gold Edition) 4 hrs remaining



Good spotting. But I think I'll pass on this one since it's Uplay. I like to have all my games in steam unless otherwise. 

Thanks for the share.  It's a pretty good deal.


----------

